# how do you feed pigeons



## fantail 2009 (Feb 28, 2009)

what would you feed pigeons and how often do you feed them because my friend feeds them every day and he feeds them seeds witch the person they got from gave them but they dont eat it and also they dont seem to drink mutch (they are fantail pigeons if this helps)


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

you can buy like a pigeon mix it contains all the stuff needed i do not know if you know a shop called pets at home near you they sell its around £10 a bag and for two fantails it should last about 2 months or so i feed my fantails once a day i bet they do drink quite a lot but just not when your watching lol


----------



## fantail 2009 (Feb 28, 2009)

james fillbrook said:


> you can buy like a pigeon mix it contains all the stuff needed i do not know if you know a shop called pets at home near you they sell its around £10 a bag and for two fantails it should last about 2 months or so i feed my fantails once a day i bet they do drink quite a lot but just not when your watching lol


thank you and yes i live about 25 minuits away from a petsd at home thiers 1 in a place called teeside near me and thiers 1 thier


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

fantail 2009 said:


> thank you and yes i live about 25 minuits away from a petsd at home thiers 1 in a place called teeside near me and thiers 1 thier


yea mate they should do home dilverie


----------



## fantail 2009 (Feb 28, 2009)

james fillbrook said:


> yea mate they should do home dilverie


do you live in the north east????


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

no i live in the south west but where a bouts in north east do you live i sorry if i have spelling mistakes i am revising for my maths gcse exam on tuesdaylol


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Try to find a good pigeon mix. If not, then a wild mix, to which you can add popcorn, safflower, split peas, lentils, brown rice, etc. Many people feed them twice a day. Morning and afternoon They say they should be able to finish what you have put down in about 15 minutes. I feed in the morning, and leave it down all day. If it has gotten low by afternoon, I add some more. I pick it up at the end of the day, so as not to leave seed in the loft at night. Attracts rodents. Racers don't leave feed down all day, as they say the birds can eat too much and get fat. I don't race, and don't mind if my birds put on a little weight for the cold New England winters we endure.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I would always provide them with a pigeon mix, which comes with a variety of seeds, grain and corn, and specific types of peas and beans. It is sold ready mixed by some feed stores and grain merchants. Some pigeon supply stores may sell the ingredients for fanciers to make up theri own mix.Ordinary wild bird food really isn't sufficient (in my view) and 'mixed corn' lacks most of the ingrediaents of a pigeon mix, though I have read of people just feeding their birds on a basic mix of corn and grain.

John


----------



## fantail 2009 (Feb 28, 2009)

james fillbrook said:


> no i live in the south west but where a bouts in north east do you live i sorry if i have spelling mistakes i am revising for my maths gcse exam on tuesdaylol


i live in redcar a next door neighbour to middlesbrought


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

i buy a pigeon mix from local pet store,its quite reasonable price wise and contains lots of pigeon faves,some pet stores do mixes and other places do specialist feeds(more for racers)also try seed merchants


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I would be weary of HEXAMITIASIS 
pigeons that drink A LOT of water is a symptom of this
you also say they wont eat?


----------



## fantail 2009 (Feb 28, 2009)

StoN3d said:


> I would be weary of HEXAMITIASIS
> pigeons that drink A LOT of water is a symptom of this
> you also say they wont eat?


well they always tip the bowl over accidently i think but when we feed them they never eat from our hand or if thier bowl isnt tipped over it doesnt seem to go down ect.l..


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

hmmmm
maybe you dont have the right waterer for them
they shouldn't be able to tip it over
I recommend using a waterer like these








as far as eating from your hand try spending more time with the pigeons
spread a little feed on the floor if its clean enough and sit in there while they eat
do that for a few days and put the food a little closer to you each time
try not to make any sudden movements when they are eating around you as that will spook them
once they are comfortable around you then try putting some in your hand and none on the floor
if they are hungry enough and feel comfortable around you they will eat from your hand


----------



## fantail 2009 (Feb 28, 2009)

StoN3d said:


> hmmmm
> maybe you dont have the right waterer for them
> they shouldn't be able to tip it over
> I recommend using a waterer like these


i have 1 like that its the food they tip over  sory for my unexplained stuff ect if i havnt explained very well


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh lol
I would recommend a feeder like this 








I use that style of feeder for my birds


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Lovebirds has the plans needed to make one yourself 
she has a thread on this forum somewhere 
let me see if I can find them for you


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

found it 
http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/LOFTACCESSORIESPLANPAGE.html


----------



## fantail 2009 (Feb 28, 2009)

StoN3d said:


> found it
> http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/LOFTACCESSORIESPLANPAGE.html


thank you for this tutorial kinda thing


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

take a look at some of the pigeon supply sites in the uk, there will be alot of type feeders to pick from, you will want to get familiar with all the things you need to have anyway.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

John_D said:


> I would always provide them with a pigeon mix, which comes with a variety of seeds, grain and corn, and specific types of peas and beans. It is sold ready mixed by some feed stores and grain merchants. Some pigeon supply stores may sell the ingredients for fanciers to make up theri own mix.Ordinary wild bird food really isn't sufficient (in my view) and 'mixed corn' lacks most of the ingrediaents of a pigeon mix, though I have read of people just feeding their birds on a basic mix of corn and grain.
> 
> John


I agree with you that wild bird seed isn't really sufficient, but I just meant if he can't find a pigeon mix anywhere, which is sometimes the case. I stopped in to a seed and grain place the other day, and inquired as to whether or not they sold a pigeon mix. He told me that he was working on it, as several racers from the area had stopped in to ask the same question. One of the members of their club used to bring it to the club, but not anymore. He said they were buying the quality wild bird mix, then adding other things to it. Some times it's not so easy to locate a place that sells a pigeon mix. We have a place, but sometimes they don't have it, and you can wait a while for them to get it. So I was looking for another source. Of course, a good pigeon mix would be by far better. Just not always possible.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Jay3 said:


> I agree with you that wild bird seed isn't really sufficient, but I just meant if he can't find a pigeon mix anywhere, which is sometimes the case...... (


Hi Jay3 - No, I wasn't trying to contradict you .., I think you posted while I was composing my response  Actually, I've said to pople it's OK in a pinch, until they can find the 'real stuff', on occasion

John


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

John_D said:


> Hi Jay3 - No, I wasn't trying to contradict you .., I think you posted while I was composing my response  Actually, I've said to pople it's OK in a pinch, until they can find the 'real stuff', on occasion
> 
> John


Thanks John, I didn't take offense. And I totally agree with you that it doesn't replace a good pigeon mix forever.


----------

